# Law school Vs USMC OCS



## atsumal (Mar 21, 2009)

I will be graduating from graduate school in March with a degree in CJ and have been weighing my options to try and get on the job. Most people would look at the title and would say its a no brainier to join the military since we are in Massachusetts, but I am not ultimately set on working a municipality in Massachusetts. My goal is to go the state route with either MSP or RISP. So I was curious on my best option of getting on with a State agency would it be Law school or OCS?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

If you insist on limiting yourself to those two agencies, I'd be inclined to say that neither will really put you over the top at this point in the scope of the competitive exam, provided you've already earned an MACJ. Both will look good on the resume, though law school may give you more options later in life. If your open to civil service municipalities in MA, than OCS hands down because of the absolute vet preference.

But why not the best of both worlds?

You could always do law school at an ABA school then join the military as a JAG attoney with a direct commission to 1LT. Also, your three years of law school counts towards your military service time.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

In my opinion since you have got a Masters degree already its time to get some experience. The military is a great place to do that and it won't put you over $100K in the hole like law school will. I know you posted that you wanted to work for MSP or RISP which is all well and good but you may want to think about working in law enforcement with another agency until you get the call for two reasons; it may take many years and when your name comes up you do not want to get passed over because another candidate has practical experience. Education is great but you want to be careful to ensure that your resume does not make you look like a professional student.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

atsumal said:


> I will be graduating from graduate school in March with a degree in CJ and have been weighing my options to try and get on the job. Most people would look at the title and would say its a no brainier to join the military since we are in Massachusetts, but I am not ultimately set on working a municipality in Massachusetts. My goal is to go the state route with either MSP or RISP. So I was curious on my best option of getting on with a State agency would it be Law school or OCS?


Clarify if you are going to be recieving your master degree (I know you said graduate school). Your age, 22, makes me curious. That being said I believe your best option would be going the military route, with a degree already you can become an officer (JAG also if you want to get your law school degree which the military will pay for and credit you). You will come out of it being able to get points for your score, however unlike civil service you don't go to the top for your military service, the MSP only gives you a couple of points.

P.S. Many of the MSP guys nowadays are getting on after going the municipality route.


----------



## atsumal (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for everyone who has replied I was also thinking of working out of state to build up some experience as some had suggested. I wasn't sure how desirable this would look at the state level because of their being the different laws and training that would have to be altered when working in Mass or RI. Going down to Florida and trying to get on down there or going to NH would be probably the only way of getting on quick enough to build up some years of experience before moving back north. I wasn't sure if this would be weighed more in my favor over the military or law school. I have a feeling at the state level a law degree or proven military experience would out weigh working for sheriffs department in Florida. 

and to clarify my degree I graduated with a BA in CJ, Minor in sociology, and Certificate in homeland security. Now I am attending graduate school and will be graduating after the fall semester I will be 23. 

thanks everyone


----------



## tallcop85 (May 26, 2009)

...........you didnt go to westfield state college for the certificate in homeland security did you???


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Unless you plan on making the Marines a career, I would go to law school. The degree and bar membership will serve you for the rest of your life (including a stint in the Marines if you so choose), while OCS will serve you for a few years at most.


----------



## atsumal (Mar 21, 2009)

went to westfied my first year but transfered to Umass Lowell thats where I got my degree and still go its a great program for anyone interested in getting their masters it can be done all online if you desire


----------



## tallcop85 (May 26, 2009)

just wondering cause when i gradauted westfield they had just started to offer that homeland security certificate, as far as i knew that was the only place that offered it, guess i was wrong!


----------



## MARY3 (Dec 12, 2007)

Go to OCS, you can go to law school anytime in your life, your window of opportunity for the Marines is limited. Ask any Marine, the benefits of the Marine Corps will last you a lifetime&#8230;not a few years that some might suggest.


----------

